# New battery in 95 Max;no clock or audio. Why?



## ljackson (Apr 12, 2007)

Can someone help me with this? I just put a new battery in my 95 max and it started back up. Now I do not have a clock, radio, chime (when you leave key in ignition or lights on) and keyless entry doesn't work. Why is that? The fuses are good. I was told to reprogram it for $90 at the dealership. Is that the only way?


----------

